
Why Housing Is Unaffordable in California - KKKKkkkk1
https://www.wsj.com/articles/why-housing-is-unaffordable-in-california-1506723749
======
chmaynard
Allysia Finley is a WSJ editorial writer, so it's reasonable to assume that
this is an opinion piece. Yet the root, wsj.com/articles/, is normally used
for news articles by journalists. This seems wrong. I mention this because one
of the things I like about the WSJ (I'm a subscriber) is the strict
demarcation between news articles and editorials. Now I'm starting to wonder
if that line is getting blurred.

